# snowblower (small/highpower)



## big450es (Dec 8, 2010)

Ive been plowing with my atv for about 10 years now at home, it looks like i can have about 20 driveways this winter. Im thinking of adding a snowblower, i was thinking of a 24" wide cut path for sidewalks but i need something that will go though the snowbanks the atv plow will make. What is a good highpower snowblower but with a small width.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow caster/snow blower*



big450es;1303544 said:


> Ive been plowing with my atv for about 10 years now at home, it looks like i can have about 20 driveways this winter. Im thinking of adding a snowblower, i was thinking of a 24" wide cut path for sidewalks but i need something that will go though the snowbanks the atv plow will make. What is a good highpower snowblower but with a small width.


The BCS two wheel tractor and the BCS/Berta two stage snow caster is your best bet as the two drive wheel tractor and the snow caster are gear driven with no belts.

The BCS with the snow caster will dig into the piles and not ride up on them due to the low speed gearing and high traction with the no spin differential and individual wheel brakes.

The impeller is gear driven so there is no belt slippage which is a given with wet V Belts.

www.bcsamerica.com
www.earthtoolsbcs.com

waving:


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

Are you handy with tools? Last year we took a Craigslist thrower with a dead motor and re-powered it with a harbor freight special. I think it was a 22" and the 6.5 predator motor bolted right on. We sold it after the big storm but I am thinking about re-powering one of mine with an electric start motor from HF. I'm tired of having to plug the drill in etc.....


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

Dubl0Vert;1309027 said:


> Are you handy with tools? Last year we took a Craigslist thrower with a dead motor and re-powered it with a harbor freight special. I think it was a 22" and the 6.5 predator motor bolted right on. We sold it after the big storm but I am thinking about re-powering one of mine with an electric start motor from HF. I'm tired of having to plug the drill in etc.....


This.

I have and old Ariens 8/24 repowered with a new 12hp kohler. Its a god dam beast and will do a good 8mph in top gear. Im also positive that the extra power will shread the 33 year old hardware fairly soon. I found a few good how to guides when I googled "ariens repower".


----------



## big450es (Dec 8, 2010)

Sweet thanks for the replies. I picked up a craftsman 7/24 blower with tracks. What do i need to look for when doing a repower? Thanks


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

Please define what you want to do for the repower.

The new engine must have an exact fit for the 
mounting bolts and the crankshaft should be 
the exact size of the old one.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

big450es;1311393 said:


> Sweet thanks for the replies. I picked up a craftsman 7/24 blower with tracks. What do i need to look for when doing a repower? Thanks


Depends on your level of comfort with fabrication. As our friend mentioned...you can often find a direct fit, but it may not have the options you want. If you want to add more horses or an electric start option, you may need a new pulley of even a machined coupler

time to break out the *grainger *catalog


----------



## Ted003 (Nov 30, 2011)

How about an MTD snow blower, are they any good?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ted003;1362165 said:


> How about an MTD snow blower, are they any good?


Older Mtd with air tires I believe before 1993 are best but after 1993 it start downhill. Feel flimsy.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

big450es;1311393 said:


> Sweet thanks for the replies. I picked up a craftsman 7/24 blower with tracks. What do i need to look for when doing a repower? Thanks


Are you replacing the motor because its dead or because you think you'll need more power? A good running 7 horse motor on a 24" blower with tracks is going to walk right through any windrow you can make with an atv unless you let it sit and turn to ice.

Get a clarence kit for the impellers, make sure its got a good coat of paint and the chute is slick and get a bunch of shear pins and make yourself a small toolkit so you cna do basic on site break fix and let the snow fly.

I've got an Ariens 824 and the only time it really has an issue is when the snow is significantly deeper than the auger opening is wide. It chugs right through the snowbanks I make with my truck's 8' plow.


----------



## Ted003 (Nov 30, 2011)

Milwaukee;1362194 said:


> Older Mtd with air tires I believe before 1993 are best but after 1993 it start downhill. Feel flimsy.


Thanks for the information I thinking about a used one, so I keep an eye out for the year.


----------

